# 3 month rentals



## lbernal (Oct 6, 2011)

Does anyone travel to Spain and stay only a few months at a time? How do you find the rentals before you make the trip? As an american I can stay 3 months at a time with no visa required. Just wondering how hard is it to find rentals for 3 months? My area (Rota), is a tourist area but I want to avoid vacation rentals, too expensive. Does anyone know of a rental site online. Kind of like our craigslist or rent.com, etc.... These are American sites that list local rentals either private or company owned. Seems 500 Euro a month is pretty normal for rentals advertised as yearly, but I can't find anything on short term stays. All vacation rentals are twice that at least.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lbernal said:


> Does anyone travel to Spain and stay only a few months at a time? How do you find the rentals before you make the trip? As an american I can stay 3 months at a time with no visa required. Just wondering how hard is it to find rentals for 3 months? My area (Rota), is a tourist area but I want to avoid vacation rentals, too expensive. Does anyone know of a rental site online. Kind of like our craigslist or rent.com, etc.... These are American sites that list local rentals either private or company owned. Seems 500 Euro a month is pretty normal for rentals advertised as yearly, but I can't find anything on short term stays. All vacation rentals are twice that at least.


Hi

for 3 months you are very likely to be expected to pay vacation rates, as you have found

however - if you look at long term rentals & approach the owners you never know..............especially if you offer to pay upfront 

there are some links to online rental sites on page 4 of our 'useful links' sticky thread


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Depends on the time of year you plan to be here. Summer months tend to mean landlords are looking for holday rentals but winter months are slow so they would be more prepared to accept 3 month rental periods. There are some agents in Nerja who specialise in short term lets and my parents found a 4 month let within a week of arriving here last winter.


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

*Rental*



lbernal said:


> Does anyone travel to Spain and stay only a few months at a time? How do you find the rentals before you make the trip? As an american I can stay 3 months at a time with no visa required. Just wondering how hard is it to find rentals for 3 months? My area (Rota), is a tourist area but I want to avoid vacation rentals, too expensive. Does anyone know of a rental site online. Kind of like our craigslist or rent.com, etc.... These are American sites that list local rentals either private or company owned. Seems 500 Euro a month is pretty normal for rentals advertised as yearly, but I can't find anything on short term stays. All vacation rentals are twice that at least.


We are coming over to tenerife in november ,We just typed in goggle for long term rentals.We found a place for 3 months 450 euros monthly . Depends where you want to go. Hope this helps


----------



## lbernal (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the links, yes it does depend on where and when you are coming. I hope that since the economy is probably going to be bad for a while some of those season rental owners might be willing to bargain a little? I do like the find a long term and talk to the owner idea though, better 3 months than nobody


----------

